# VW/Audi 3.2L



## colecash (Apr 18, 2002)

Now that is appears as Audi will be going with more NA engines (2.0T?) in the next body style A3 and S3, what will the aftermarket offer for forced induction kits?
BMW, MB have tons-Dinan, Hartage, Hamann, Lorinser, Carlson, Nowack, etc. But Audi/VW really don´t. APR seems like a candidate but they specialize in turbo kits and from what I read supercharging is the best bet for factory NA engines. Am I wrong here? Isn´t turbocharging harder on an engine that wasn´t designed for it than supercharging? Of course my resoning is thrown out the window with Audi´s turboed 4.2 in the RS6.
AMG gets 354hp out of the C-Class´s 3.2 with the standard fare-intake, exhaust, supercharger, cams, springs, pulleys, software, pumps, etc. Who will we turn to to tune our 3.2 in the next A3? And can we expect the same gains (or more) as AMG. Also, how much will this cost? Be gentle, I´m only familiar with getting 50hp for $300








I´m assuming the S3 will be the same 3.2L engine tuned by Cosworth. S3 owners will be in the same boat as well then.
I think the next A3 will be great. I´m dreaming about it all the time. Trying to decide if I should tune an A3 3.2 or continue to save for an S3. Any thoughts are appreciated!


----------



## colecash (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: VW/Audi 3.2L (colecash)*

I can´t believe the poll which has an S3 priced at at least five grand less then what it will start at is getting more responses...








I wish it would be around 28K too, but it won´t.


----------



## colecash (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: VW/Audi 3.2L (colecash)*

Is this why there are only seven threads on this page?


----------



## Khahn (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: VW/Audi 3.2L (colecash)*

quote:[HR][/HR].........
I wish it would be around 28K too, but it won´t.[HR][/HR]​Right.


[Modified by Khahn, 11:33 AM 4-19-2002]


----------

